# FS: Tank, stand, skimmer, heater & tap water filter



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Standard 29 gallon tank with painted blue back ground and stand. No leaks. Comes with ebo 100 watt heater. -* $75 obo*

Aqua C remora skimmer, great condition (no pump, comes with brand new o-ring) - *75 obo*

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals tap water filter - *$25 obo*

I am selling all this because I needed to tear down my tank. I am moving up north.























Make me an offer!


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Need this stuff gone. Make me an offer.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

150 watt heater sold


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

with that tap water filter can you run water straight into the tank or do you still need to treat it?


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

I used it to remove impurities and then mixed salt into it for my salt water tank. I think for fresh water you are supposed to add stuff to it ( trace elements and ph adjust) . I never used the additives so they are still in the box.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

You got mail


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Phosban and refugium are sold.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump to the top.
Obo.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Still for sale.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump. Moving up north and I am not taking it with me.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump ttt. Obo.


----------

